# Sad Rat?



## hydra (Feb 19, 2007)

Sometimes my Lucy looks like shes absloutely miserable. I play with her all the time, so its not like shes not getting enough attention. Maybe I'm looking too much into it, but it was actually my boyfriend who brought it to my attention. Can she be depressed? What can I do to help?

(sorry if this comes up twice, i was going to put it under rat health, and changed my mind to put it here once it was sending.)


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Does she have a cage mate? If she doesnt that most likey is the prob. She may also just be bored with her surroundings. Have you tried taking her into another room/ outside? Maybe get her some new toys? My Jay seems to get bored every once in a while too no matter how much attention he gets from me or his bro Bob...but he snaps out of it once I give him a few treats. Haha


----------



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

I agree with Jennylove....my rat right now doesn't have a cagemate but he supposed to be getting one this weekend....I add in new toys a lot or use common household things b/c he is always investigation everything and when there is somehting new it kepps him occupied for a while.


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

I swear they actually can get depressed, I saw the same thing in my Lulu before I got Piggle, she was just inactive and had absolutely no interest in anything, i remember for the first few days i was worried because i hadn't seen her eating or drinking, but i couldn't keep my eyes on her for every minute of the day so i brushed it off. Since we got Piggle, Lulu is much more active and appears to be extremely happy. I really do reccommend getting a second rat if you don't already have one because its healthier for the rat you already have, and its double the fun for you


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

renay said:


> I swear they actually can get depressed


Absolutely, rats can get depressed.

I can only second what every one else has said, first and foremost she should have a friend to play with (if she doesn't already) and secondly, you could try rotating or adding more toys and things for her to do.


----------



## hydra (Feb 19, 2007)

yes lucy has two cagemates, grace and pearl. shes in a new and bigger cage. i'm cleaning them today and i'm thinking of getting several more things for them to do. hopefully this will solve the problem.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Aww! How old is she? Is she eating and drinking normally?

I hope the addition to the toys fixes her mood. Keep us posted!


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Maybe she just has to get used to the cage. I know when I made my cage alot bigger, Jay didnt know what to do with all the room and he mostly stayed at the bottom of the cage. Bob had a ball climbing up and down it! Just give her some time, maybe thats the prob. Since getting your babies into the bigger cage, have the other two cage mates picked on her? Could be that the others are claiming certain areas of the cage and arnt allowing her to be where she wants to go? I know that Bob used to do that with Jay, but thats a dominance thing. Jay can go where ever he pleases now that hes older without a care from Bob, but when he was picked on he seemed really sad and needed alot of support and love from me and my BF.


----------



## d00mg1rl (Jun 27, 2007)

try changing the cage around, take out toys and put different one's in, while she's alone give her a mirror to help keep her company


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Make sure her "sadness" isn't really that she is getting sick. Sudden changes in behaviour should be watched carefully.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

How is Lucy doing, now, Hydra?


----------

